# How often do you wash a wire-haired breed?



## zgomot (Mar 11, 2009)

Like my wire-haired dachshund. Is every 2 weeks too much?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

If bathed in a good quality shampoo diluted and properly rinsed. No.
Most dogs have issues with frequent baths due to poor shampoo choices and not being rinsed properly


----------



## bumblegoat (Jun 22, 2009)

I bathe my border terrier maybe four-five times a year. I don't want to bathe him too often, since it makes the coat a lot more difficult to hand-strip. So, if you have your dog hand-stripped, then you should at least not bathe the dog before the dog gets stripped. I'd say don't bathe the dog at least for two weeks before the stripping. You can give the dog a bath after the stripping instead.

If you don't hand-strip the dog, then no, bathing often won't hurt, as long as you do it correctly.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

When he stinks or is dirty. 

I prefer to wash only every few months, but every now and then Reed gets muddy or something. Sadie is not wirehaired, she gets a bath maybe 5 times a year, 3 because she needs a shampoo, 2 of them because she rolled in mud.


----------

